# Laserscan (Z&F - Euclideon Solidscan etc.)



## TollerHecht (2. März 2017)

Hallo, hat sich jemand schon mal mit dem Thema befasst? Ich finde die Technik sehr interessant. Vor allem für Modellierung, für Spiele würden wohl zu viele Polygone generiert werden, aber zumindest die Umgebung könnte man maßstabsgetreu herstellen und darauf dann das eigentliche Modeln anfangen. Leider scheint mir der Preis für die Software und Kameras momentan sehr hoch. Ich meine gelesen zu haben dass Solidscan (Extra für Spiele ausgelegt) rund 20.000$ kosten soll. Wäre auf jeden fall interessant Urlaubsorte, das Heim usw. zu scannen. Lediglich die Kanten müsste man anpassen und eine Skybox erstellen damit man über den Rand ein realistisches Ende hat. 

Mfg.


----------

